# Central Iowa Garden RR Tour



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Central Iowa Garden Railroad Society (CIGRS) will be hosting their Sixth Annual Garden Railroad Tour of unique outdoor layouts on Saturday, June 28th from 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. A great way to spend a day with family and friends! You can go to one or all six Central Iowa layouts for only $5.00 per vehicle for a self-guided tour. Visit www.cigrs.net or call Reindeer Pass at 515-984-6946 for more information. Mark your calendar today. See you Saturday, June 28. ALL ABOARD!


This is the press release we are sending to TV, Radio stations, and News Papers.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

share photos with us.


----------

